# Cingular Voicemail With Call Forwarding



## JmanA9 (May 24, 2003)

My family just got a new family share plan with Cingular, and we all love it. The reception is much better than it was with AT&T. My dad has one major problem with Cingular, however, and after talking to them on the phone multiple times, they have no clue what to do, either. My dad has call forwarding service from the phone company at his office. He has it set up so that whenever he leaves the office, he has his calls forwarded to his cell phone. This was never a problem with AT&T, but now it is. If his phone is on, and somebody calls his office, he can answer the call and everything's fine. If his phone is turned off, or he doesn't answer the call after 4 rings, they are not transferred to his voicemail. Instead, they are asked for the 10 digit voicemail box. The problem with entering it is that his patients don't know his cell phone, they don't even know that he's using a cell phone and having his calls forwarded. This problem is extremely major, as nobody can call my dad to make appointments while he's gone, and nobody can call with emergencies. If anybody has had a similar problem and knows how to fix it, please let me know. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

JmanA9 said:


> My family just got a new family share plan with Cingular, and we all love it. The reception is much better than it was with AT&T. My dad has one major problem with Cingular, however, and after talking to them on the phone multiple times, they have no clue what to do, either. My dad has call forwarding service from the phone company at his office. He has it set up so that whenever he leaves the office, he has his calls forwarded to his cell phone. This was never a problem with AT&T, but now it is. If his phone is on, and somebody calls his office, he can answer the call and everything's fine. If his phone is turned off, or he doesn't answer the call after 4 rings, they are not transferred to his voicemail. Instead, they are asked for the 10 digit voicemail box. The problem with entering it is that his patients don't know his cell phone, they don't even know that he's using a cell phone and having his calls forwarded. This problem is extremely major, as nobody can call my dad to make appointments while he's gone, and nobody can call with emergencies. If anybody has had a similar problem and knows how to fix it, please let me know. Any help is greatly appreciated


Has he "set up" his voice mail account, sometimes it needs to be activated before it comes into use.


----------



## JmanA9 (May 24, 2003)

Yes, voicemail is set up. If you call the cell directly, there's no problem.


----------



## ddockstader (Oct 21, 2004)

Have you checked into the PBX where your dad works. It sounds to me like a communication problem between the PBX which is forwarding the message and Cingular which is picking it up. If they have incompatible (or not upgraded) signaling systems (the background communication the various phone systems use to communicate with each other), it could be set up to try to put the call someplace else when there is no answer, like back into itself. This may not be it, but I would try to talk to technical support for the PBX at the office. The tricky part about this is that when the PBX and Cingular don't talk to each other, it's usually because the PEOPLE at the PBX company and the PEOPLE at Cingular don't talk to each other.


----------

